#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Natural places to visit with your children in Colombo

## Bhavya

In the busy city life in Colombo, both parents and kids need some relaxing time. What can give a best relaxing than a family outing. If you want to give best time entertainment to your kids out from the hustle bustle of the city. then visit these below natural places in Colombo and allow your kids to spend some wonderful time with nature.

1. Beaches in Western Cost especially Galle face beach
2. Diyatha Uyana Park
3. Weras Ganga Park
4. Beddagana Wetland Park
5. Nugegoda Urban Wetland Park
6. Viharamahadevi Park


Guys, do you know any other natural places around Colombo to visit with kids?

----------

